# Job up for grabs in Columbia MD



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)

IF some of you northern MD guys want more work i have a McDonalds in Colombia that needs someone for the rest of the winter. Its at rt 100 and Snowdens River Pkwy Just call my cell and i can hook you up with the person. It will be close to $200 a push job. Pretty easy lot
My cell# 202-297-5938
Oh yeah the only reason im not taking it is its way too far away for me
Its a corporate McDonalds and should pay quickly at least they did last year


----------



## fitnessmovers (Nov 4, 2003)

I sent you a private message due to not wanting to call you late in the evening. Thanks.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Hello Ed
If this contract is still open let me know I'm interseted in it
Thanks 
Frank 
Precision Lawn Service


----------



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

I am currently contracted with this property. Thanks Brian


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

do you still have the property? I have some properties around there. email me at [email protected] if you still need to get rid of it.


----------

